
Wizard Code: A View on Low-Level Programming (2016) - skovorodkin
https://vendu.onedot.nl/wizardcode.html
======
brudgers
Past,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14583402](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14583402)

